# Name that poop



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Since there's are a certain amount of guys in here that like to talk $h!t let's see how good you really are.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yote?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Ewwwwe, thats gross.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Yote?


X2,,,,either that, or could be human after a long night across the border after a hard night in boyz town, and eating tacos from the cart in front of Papagallos.........


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

See any shirt tails around


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

I would name that one Harold.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Bear Grilles !


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bucksnort left one just like that behind a tree on my place. Was he around prior to that picture being taken? 

Don't see any evidence of it trying to be covered up...small human slightly constipated would be my guess.



> eating tacos from the cart in front of Papagallos.........


 LOL! Never ate the tacos de perro but I did partake of the bowl of beans...that really made for a long trip home the next day. 

TH


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Illegals if your south


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I wouldn't put my Leatherman so close to that...LOL!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Whatever type of animal that poops leathermans, I WANT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well take your leatherman and dig around in it and see what it has been eating. Mite want to look for tracks around since it was in the dirt. I could suggest more but I wont

Charlie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

btw, that's the full size leatherman.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry, Dude, I couldn't hold it any longer!!!! I think I need more fiber!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Better not be yours ...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Looks like human kaka to me


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Where's 24Buds? 

I say chupacabra!


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

What county in Texas was the evidence found in?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Most likely coyote scat. That's fairly "clean". Most of it we see around these parts will have lots of rabbit and small rodent hair in it.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Obviously the scat of a deer that has been baited around a corner somewhere.... hi in protein


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

looks like dogchit to me


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Only animal in Texas that could put down such an impressive pile, would be a bear. Way too defined for a bear. Only thing left people. A bit impressive for a starving illegal, plus the paper has been hidden. Most illegals would of left it. Only someone that doesn't want paper blowing around left. Either someone suppose to be there or a poacher. Pretty nice pile there, I believe someone is proud of it. ie The camera man did it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Only way to tell for sure is to compare the smell to feces from dogs, humans, etc.Mash some between your fingers an smell it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope this isn't the new game thread for the hunting board!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ... ! I'm preparing the second "game piece" now ... just got done with some corn on the cob ...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm OUT!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Only way to tell for sure is to compare the smell to feces from dogs, humans, etc. Mash some between your fingers an smell it.


Then you have to do the taste test. If it causes you to start spitting and hollering "_That tastes like S**T!!!!_", then you can be pretty certain...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It's such a sickly gray color. And very wet looking. Of course, that was after the luminol test.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Who is the 2cool expert on this subject. I mean, who can really talk uh, poop?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I'm leaning towards tame dog, or ******* poop. I would say a predator but from the pic I can't see enough hair or bone in it or fur, so that rules out yote. Maybe a dog fed on commercial dog food. No fur-not bobcat or lion. Not raptor either, no fur or bones again. I have never saw javelina scat, but I doubt thats it. I have saw big pigs leave human like turds on certain diets but I see no corn or cactus or roots in it and hogs normally do not leave that shape stools or stand still in one spot that long. I am going with ******* or domestic dog. I will go with a ringtail as a third guess, big racoon as a fourth even though I see no seeds. I bet it is domestic dog. If we could slice it up and zoom in we could solve it. Maybe snow monkey! LMAO! I have been to Pappa Roosters myself long ago.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Sea-Slug said:


> I'm leaning towards tame dog, or ******* poop. I would say a predator but from the pic I can't see enough hair or bone in it or fur, so that rules out yote. Maybe a dog fed on commercial dog food. No fur-not bobcat or lion. Not raptor either, no fur or bones again. I have never saw javelina scat, but I doubt thats it. I have saw big pigs leave human like turds on certain diets but I see no corn or cactus or roots in it and hogs normally do not leave that shape stools or stand still in one spot that long. I am going with ******* or domestic dog. I will go with a ringtail as a third guess, big racoon as a fourth even though I see no seeds. I bet it is domestic dog. If we could slice it up and zoom in we could solve it. Maybe snow monkey! LMAO! I have been to Pappa Roosters myself long ago.


Here's a replica of javelina poop...for your learning pleasure. This whole thread is way beneath my dignity level...:biggrin: but I think it's coyote.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

jimk said:


> Here's a replica of javelina poop...for your learning pleasure. This whole thread is way beneath my dignity level...:biggrin: but I think it's coyote.


 Yote guess is probably good as any, but I see no fur or bones. Maybe yote that has been stealing Fido's Alpo.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is some confirmed yote poop for comparison.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

IceColdTexan said:


> Here is some confirmed yote poop for comparison.


That looks like mine after my wife's meatloaf.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

why am I having a sense of deja vu?

I knew I should have got copyright protection....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

activescrape said:


> Who is the 2cool expert on this subject. I mean, who can really talk uh, poop?


Trouthunter


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tommy2000 said:


> That looks like mine after my wife's meatloaf.


Lol!:biggrin:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

This is such a crappy thread.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Pablo said:


> This is such a crappy thread.


Yea, this thread stinks !!


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Can anybody name this poop !!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

IceColdTexan said:


> Can anybody name this poop !!!


Clues......brown, skinny.......could it be?

Naw, no way?


----------



## wesleyslugs (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep, every time he opened his mouth tonight it just kept coming out.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

PP...as in pig poop, from a full growed one....WW


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

One of your hunting buddies prolly !


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Fake dookie?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

******** don't normally have toilet paper to leave or at least I've never seen any.

TH


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

IceColdTexan said:


> Can anybody name this poop !!!


Ninkumpoop?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

activescrape said:


> Since there's are a certain amount of guys in here that like to talk $h!t let's see how good you really are.


Judging from the expression on 'em and being double headed and all...it's got to be Pelosi's! No paper left 'cause she pulls her knees up to her ears and scoots clean! Probly some skid marks nearby!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

now that I have stopped laughing from some of the replys (I loved the meatloaf one) I will add my comments. Probably a canine. A wild canine like yote will usually have a black colored scat (trappers term) because this indicates a meat diet. Most of time there will be hair in the scat.However, not all yotes are successful at eating just meat (rabbits, rats, etc.) with fur. A dead cow or deer carcus might be big enough to avoid the hair. It could be dog but definitly in the canine family.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm laughin to now! I'D SAY "THANKS" FOR DROPPIN IT OUTSIDE & NOT CLOGGING THE TOILET AGAIN!


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Big cat


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

woodd203 said:


> Big cat


Not a cat, ALL cats will try and cover poop, same as a house cat, a Coyote will scratch close but not try to cover, this IS pig poop...WW


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The question remains...who is the "Poopetrator?"

That thing looks like it came from a double barrelled thingy!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Scrape, You gotta get on the Metamucil. That thing looks like it took a while to be born. 1 tablespoon in the morning and 1 in the Evening, and everything will be better. Post an update in 1 week.:biggrin:
If it wer'tent you, I say Yote.hwell:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Not a cat, ALL cats will try and cover poop, same as a house cat, a Coyote will scratch close but not try to cover, this IS pig poop...WW


That was my first thought when I saw it.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> ******** don't normally have toilet paper to leave or at least I've never seen any.
> 
> TH


Check the closest prickly pear or yucca


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Bigfoot maybe.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Just in case anyone is wondering why turds are tapered on the end?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It's so your butt hole won't slam shut!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering why turds are tapered on the end?
> ...
> It's so your butt hole won't slam shut!


Thank you for that information...we old guys know about that stuff!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Can we make this a sticky?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Can we make this a sticky?


It sure looked sticky. You could throw it up against a wall, and it would stick for sure.....to your hand as well.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> It sure looked sticky. You could throw it up against a wall, and it would stick for sure.....to your hand as well.


Oh, I thought he asked if we could make it a "stinky."


----------

